# Topics > Space >  SpiderFab robot aims to build 3D-printed spaceship parts in orbit, Tethers Unlimited, Inc., Bothell, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Tethers Unlimited, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "NASA-backed SpiderFab robot aims to build 3D-printed spaceship parts in orbit"

by Nathan Olivarez-Giles
August 31, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "Incredible Technology: Spiderlike Robots Could Build Giant Space Structures"

by Mike Wall
April 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "NASA-funded program will use SPIDER robots to build a home for mankind in SPACE"
ORBITING robot spiders could be used to piece together spacecrafts under a new NASA-funded project.

by Aaron Brown
April 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

NASA 360 Talks - Building in Space

Published on Apr 30, 2015




> It takes a lot of hard work and effort to get an entire spacecraft into orbit… But what if we didn’t have to? What if we built the spacecraft IN space?
> 
> A NASA Innovative Advanced Concept is looking at just that. SpiderFab, architecture for on-orbit construction, could radically change the way we build and deploy spacecraft.
> 
> Robert Hoyt, Tethers Unlimited, Inc. discusses SpiderFab and the progress he and his company are making on this exciting technology.

----------

